# Chicago Squats



## natkalia

looking for someone to squat with.. i gotta be out of here by the end of the month and considering the fact that i'm tiny and a girl, dont wanna be on my own. ideas? suggestions?


----------



## freedude2012

id try and find a group that u feel confortable with and can trust till you get your bearrings and i can feel were ur comein from the only differance is i got a lil bit longer to plan my start point and get some advice on a good place to start from


----------



## vodka4581

G8 protest is in chicago this may, im sure you can find some kids then if you havent already. trying to head there myself. i would say buy some mace and a knife


----------



## Alexander

there are communes in Chicago, one of them my friend stays at, I live in Elgin with the rents currently, kinda wanna head somewhere warm


----------



## natkalia

Haha trust me I always have a knife on me, but yeah I'm really hoping I can figure something out soon, definitely stolked on g8


----------



## scatwomb

NATO/G8's gonna be fucking huge. Holy shit.


----------



## Agni Riniari

I have looked into the G8 thing after a post or two here mentioned it. I would fucking love to make it out there for it; meet some cool people, pay a visit to my ex to piss off her new boyfriend, and be a part of this amazing gathering. I am jealous of all that get themselves there in time.

Also, natkalia, hopefully you find some really chill people to kick it with. Be careful.

- Agni


----------



## EphemeralStick

haven't been in the area for a few months now but if you hang around the Occupy protest you might be able to find some kindred spirits (vanburen and lasalle i think? don't quote me on that) other than that you can sometimes find suitable places to squat up in northside (boystown, wrigleyville, edgewater) they're technically "safer" but that's always debatable. good luck, follow your intuition, and don't forget to bundle up! (even if chicago is having a record warm or whatever)


----------



## wehavethemap

I had a one in humboldt park couple summers ago.. had been vacant for years before i found it may still be? look around, it was intollerably hot so i just climbed out the window n slept on the roof of the neighboring building


----------



## Bandito Dan

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> haven't been in the area for a few months now but if you hang around the Occupy protest you might be able to find some kindred spirits (vanburen and lasalle i think? don't quote me on that) other than that you can sometimes find suitable places to squat up in northside (boystown, wrigleyville, edgewater) they're technically "safer" but that's always debatable. good luck, follow your intuition, and don't forget to bundle up! (even if chicago is having a record warm or whatever)


 
It's Jackson and LaSalle, but don't even bother. I pass by there all the time and there are only one or two people there now and they tend to be older (not old, but like 40's ish), and I doubt they'd know anything about places to squat and/or be willing to help you. Occupy has been dead here for months. It might pick up when it gets a little warmer though if you're still around.


----------



## Bandito Dan

There are tons of abandoned buildings in Chicago though. I don't know much about squatting or specific places really, but it doesn't seem like it would be too hard in a city like this. I see a lot of abandoned industrial-looking buildings along the metra tracks coming down from the northern suburbs. Those are probably shitty places though because they're right a long the tracks so you'll probably be seen pretty easily and also I have no idea what kind of [potentially hazardous] stuff used to be made/was used in those buildings so I dunno, I personally would avoid them. Like I said I don't really know much about squatting, but I'm just throwing out ideas.
Sometimes when I'm in Hipsterville Wicker Park there are some Crusty Oogle types hanging around so you might be able to talk to those guys/girls and get some info?


----------



## fackshat

Bandito Dan said:


> There are tons of abandoned buildings in Chicago though. I don't know much about squatting or specific places really, but it doesn't seem like it would be too hard in a city like this. I see a lot of abandoned industrial-looking buildings along the metra tracks coming down from the northern suburbs. Those are probably shitty places though because they're right a long the tracks so you'll probably be seen pretty easily and also I have no idea what kind of [potentially hazardous] stuff used to be made/was used in those buildings so I dunno, I personally would avoid them. Like I said I don't really know much about squatting, but I'm just throwing out ideas.
> Sometimes when I'm in Hipsterville Wicker Park there are some Crusty Oogle types hanging around so you might be able to talk to those guys/girls and get some info?


 
Ahahah, Hipsterville, so true.


----------



## Bandito Dan

Yeah, but Flash Tacos is right there so I head down there sometimes. As kitsch as Wicker Park is, there are some interesting things there.
You know there's a sculpture somewhere around there that is just a giant metal piece of poop called the "shit fountain"? And that's it. I have no idea what it is. But it's real.


----------



## fackshat

LOL, I have not seen that before. Definitely looking out for it next time I'm around there though, that's hilarious.


----------



## scatwomb

The best thing about the NATO/G8 thing is the fact that it's in Chicago.

1. What the fuck were they thinking?
2. What the fuck were they fucking thinking?
3. Omg, thank you to whoever the fuck wasn't fucking thinking.
4. I am so excited to see friends I haven't seen in years.
5. Smash the state, etc etc.
6. Friends!
7. Let's all make new friends!


----------



## Agni Riniari

scatwomb said:


> The best thing about the NATO/G8 thing is the fact that it's in Chicago.
> 
> 1. What the fuck were they thinking?
> 2. What the fuck were they fucking thinking?
> 3. Omg, thank you to whoever the fuck wasn't fucking thinking.
> 4. I am so excited to see friends I haven't seen in years.
> 5. Smash the state, etc etc.
> 6. Friends!
> 7. Let's all make new friends!


 
I would have loved it if there was, "8. Seriously, what the fuck were they thinking?"

Haha.

- Agni


----------



## scatwomb

Agni Riniari said:


> I would have loved it if there was, "8. Seriously, what the fuck were they thinking?"
> 
> Haha.
> 
> - Agni


 
Seriously though, what the fuck did they think would happen if they held it in Chicago during, arguably, the most conflictual time in modern America?

Makes me happy, though. Should be a fun time. I am super excited to see old friends and make new ones.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

G8 is going to be fucking huge. Chicago's going to need bigger streets.


----------



## Agni Riniari

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> Chicago's going to need bigger streets.


 
I'll get right on that.





But really, they will.

- Agni


----------



## shitbagdanny

yo let all give a moment of silence for the loss of a great DT flyspot for travelin kids




see you after the apocalypse chi!


----------



## natkalia

Bandito Dan said:


> There are tons of abandoned buildings in Chicago though. I don't know much about squatting or specific places really, but it doesn't seem like it would be too hard in a city like this. I see a lot of abandoned industrial-looking buildings along the metra tracks coming down from the northern suburbs. Those are probably shitty places though because they're right a long the tracks so you'll probably be seen pretty easily and also I have no idea what kind of [potentially hazardous] stuff used to be made/was used in those buildings so I dunno, I personally would avoid them. Like I said I don't really know much about squatting, but I'm just throwing out ideas.
> Sometimes when I'm in Hipsterville Wicker Park there are some Crusty Oogle types hanging around so you might be able to talk to those guys/girls and get some info?


 Yeah I've noticed a lot of them from the train too, but they definitely sketch me out haha. I know of a bunch of abandon places on the west side, but I'm trying to avoid that city because I used to cop out there for years, plus cops fuck with me constantly because I'm white and in general it's just not a place I would want to live, but unfortunately it's the only part of the city I'm familiar with 100%. As you can see I'm in a pretty big pickle but I definitely appreciate the feedback. But as you suggested, I'm going to just take my chances with talking to strangers considering I have nothing to lose


----------



## natkalia

scatwomb said:


> The best thing about the NATO/G8 thing is the fact that it's in Chicago.
> 
> 1. What the fuck were they thinking?
> 2. What the fuck were they fucking thinking?
> 3. Omg, thank you to whoever the fuck wasn't fucking thinking.
> 4. I am so excited to see friends I haven't seen in years.
> 5. Smash the state, etc etc.
> 6. Friends!
> 7. Let's all make new friends!


Hahahaha I was legit thinking the same exact thing. I would like to shake the hand of whatever genius though that holding it in Chicago was a good idea. Hopefully I'll be able to meet some new people and find some people who have any idea where theres a legit squat. I'm so friggen stolked dude you have no idea


----------



## natkalia

wehavethemap said:


> I had a one in humboldt park couple summers ago.. had been vacant for years before i found it may still be? look around, it was intollerably hot so i just climbed out the window n slept on the roof of the neighboring building


For sure thanks for the heads up. Wheres it at? And I know I hate the summers in Chicago, humidity is my worst enemy


----------



## natkalia

Agni Riniari said:


> I have looked into the G8 thing after a post or two here mentioned it. I would fucking love to make it out there for it; meet some cool people, pay a visit to my ex to piss off her new boyfriend, and be a part of this amazing gathering. I am jealous of all that get themselves there in time.
> 
> Also, natkalia, hopefully you find some really chill people to kick it with. Be careful.
> 
> - Agni


Dude you're gonna be missing out! Sucks that you won't be able to make it but I'm sure we will all fill you in on it and all the madness that's going to take place


----------



## wehavethemap

Potomac, if yer walking away from the park it's on your right.. and obviously the only vacant one there.. at the time.
Lot of time has passed since then but Ive seen parts of Chicago that never change.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

I'm totally stoked for G8. I'm honestly not sure if they'll be able to keep us off the streets no matter how much they prepare. Teargas fest '12 here I come!


----------



## Agni Riniari

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> Teargas fest '12 here I come!


 
'One of the reasons why I am looking into a functioning design for a gas mask that will filter tear gas.

- Agni


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

Just buy a real one. It's a good investment and because tear gas is not actually a gas, you won't need to buy a totally new filter.


----------



## Agni Riniari

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> you won't need to buy a totally new filter.


 
Hm. I was not aware of that. I thought that, due to the aging of the carbon and filter material, the masks you could buy were somewhat useless, unless you found or made a new filter.

- Agni


----------



## Alekzundr

yo sup all off the bnsf in chi neva been here nor mes bra wit me needa squat


----------



## JoelRailDude

It seems I'm gona have to change my plans, i was gona be there May 17th,but I may be there 1 week earlier to scout the place and get setled. I want to squat a place, anyone who wants or needs a crew let me know I got no problem getting into anything abandoned, I'm not the one to chicken out.

EDIT: just got megabus, arrive the 14th.


----------



## ceege

Man, making me nostalgic all this talk about my city. And that's funny about G8, I had no idea. G20's in Mexico now, that isnt too far away for...?


----------



## MCCBLUE

natkalia said:


> Haha trust me I always have a knife on me, but yeah I'm really hoping I can figure something out soon, definitely stolked on g8



I'm still interested in this. Does anyone know of squats in Chicago?


----------



## nomadman

@MCCBLUE I am not sure about squats for sure, but I have a couch in Chicago if you need it.


----------

